# yearling conformation?



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll start off by saying that your yearling is beautiful!

He is a little downhill; which is normal for youngsters, and most of the time they'll even out as they grow. Except for that, I don't see any glaring faults. The pics aren't the best; is there any chance of you getting better ones?

Note: Please take this with a grain of salt, as I'm not yet very experienced in this myself.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The first pic is good except he's not square and his head is down.

The second pic shows he's super cute and well balanced but hard to pick him apart (love his color in that pic!)

So based off the first pic he is downhill (looks worse with his head down, I suspect 99% of this is his age and would not view it as a fault). He is pretty well balanced, shoulder may be a tad straight but nothing to worry about at this point. His legs are a bit straight and his pasterns a bit long, he's a bit tied in at the knee and I wish had a bit more bone, this won't change much and is an actual weakness of his (vs say downhill) but is also not horrible- I've seen plenty worse! and may look better as he matures. Does he have some halter breeding? He also appears a bit overconditioned. He looks a bit more mature in the second pic.. growth spurts are funny things.

Overall a nice horse, keep an eye on those legs but he's well balanced and cute.

I hope you aren't lunging him in that pic.. I would be doing basic groundwork and maybe a little walk and yielding on a longer lead, no actual lunging.


----------



## rbethbag (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the input. Yes, to halter breeding. Could you explain what "tied in at the knee" means. (I need to learn the terms)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I always find it hard to judge a yearling. it seems unfair, since they will still have significant changes. 
I will say that there are no glaring faults, and the horse looks very appealing , with a soft eye and well balanced look overall.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

rbethbag said:


> Thanks for the input. Yes, to halter breeding. Could you explain what "tied in at the knee" means. (I need to learn the terms)












"The cannon should appear to be the same width from just below the knee to just above the pastern. The tied-in leg shows the tendon slanting in toward the knee. The flexor tendons are too close to the cannon just below the knee."

FAQ Front Leg Conformation

Yeah the halter breeding makes sense. He's really not too bad at all, perfectly functional but something to be aware of (and legs don't change as much as the rest of the body, though that looks pretty nice and is well balanced, ..he might "grow into them" in a sense but you can critique legs pretty early on, the rest of him aside from "should mature nicely" there isn't anything too specific to say lol).


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Very nice youngster. I'm also not crazy about his legs and would prefer more bone on him, but he's otherwise a nice little guy. Very pretty and eye-appealing.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Overall for a yearling, I think he looks terrific! Way more attractive than my horse as a yearling! Look forward to seeing him mature!


----------



## rbethbag (Jan 17, 2016)

*yearling conformation, here's 2 yr old pics*

thanks for the input. Here's the same filly, 2 yrs old. This is a horse I'm thinking of buying. These pics are the owners. How does she look in these pictures?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

rbethbag said:


> thanks for the input. Here's the same filly, 2 yrs old. This is a horse I'm thinking of buying. These pics are the owners. How does she look in these pictures?


She's filled out really well! Very beautiful!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

He's pretty....

BUT...

Why is he standing so weird especially in those last 2 pictures???
Both pictures taken at different place in the paddock the stance is just _off_ to my eye...
Then I look at all the pictures and every picture is a stance that appears just "off".
The horse just doesn't stand full weight on the left limbs...
I see a pain/discomfort stance and a distorted stance...

Why is everyone seeing something I'm not...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## rbethbag (Jan 17, 2016)

I know these are just pasture pictures that the owner sent me. I did see a short cell phone video of her trotting and she moved very nice, but now I am a little worried about it now! I am going to see her in two weeks, will be sure to check out for any lameness. If I like her I will get a PPE. Her disposition is supposed to be outstanding, very calm and quiet. I would like her for local shows, western pleasure, trail, and showmanship.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> He's pretty....
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...


You know, I noticed that too...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> He's pretty....
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...


In the yearling photos, I took it more as a goofy yearling stage BUT seeing pics of the same horse now at 2, Im not as much of a fan. The stance is very interesting to me, as you said, I also see a pain/discomfort stance.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, I do like her and the stance could be a funny moment...except it's the same in all the pics, including last years.

She's a nice enough horse, very pretty and sweet looking. Her conformation isn't perfect but should be fine for what you want (I wouldn't want to do anything strenuous with those legs) but definitely get a VERY thorough vet check if you're really interested.. I would proceed with caution.


----------



## Zipper13 (Jul 17, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> He's pretty....
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...


I would actually argue this, as a glaring issue anyways. I would definitely still get her vet checked before purchasing her (as any person should), but if you look at her surroundings in her two year old pictures she has another horse near her at all times. She could just be uncomfortable and off balance because of the proximity of this other horse. It is hard to tell from photos the whole story and the situation the horse is in from the pictures. 

On another note, I feel like this filly would be an excellent candidate for western pleasure, trail, etc. She has the complete package with that naturally low head carriage, a good sloped hip, and a nice set to her hock to give her a good stride. As far as her potential for breeding stock, I would say it would really depend on her performance later in life and how she looks as a fully developed mare.


----------

